# Water temperature for your Ps



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Just to get and average :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I keep the temp at 81 degrees, although it has been lower in the past (down to 73 degrees).
I never saw signs they were affected by the water temperature in any way...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Mine is currently at 81 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

where's 80?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I try to keep mine between 75 and 80, 78 being the best, in my opinion


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Nethius said:


> where's 80?


 I'm not a 100% sure, but I think it's between 79 and 81 !!









Sorry for ranking my number in celsius, i'm from Quebec..


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice warm 84 and it shows, super active and super agressive, they way I like em.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

84 !! damn, I heard that if you keep the tempersture over 82 your Ps will note live as long..









is that true ??


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I keep my tank at 79


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have mine from 78-82 but its mainly at 82, pending on how hot it is in my living room.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

82 all of my tanks except my wifes.
MAD


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

82 degrees is what I have always kept my tanks at.

Blackdude,
I don't think that keeping your temp over 82 is going to shorten your fish's life span. Where did you hear that at, now you have me nervous.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you can definatly notice change in behavior and habbit when the temperature drops significantly in most fish if not all


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

My heater is on full blast and it doesnt get past 79


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Genin said:


> Now you have me nervous.


 Sorry men.. We will need some expert advice ...

So would an excessive(like 84) temperature reduice the live expectancy of the Ps ?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Anything above 84 can kill your fish. Remember to keep salt in the tank to keep down the fungus in these warmer tanks. Also note more temp equals more aggression. The increase in metablism increases their search for food which in turns makes them aggressive and very hungry.

SMTT


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

mines at 79. Higher if they injured or sick. lower if there is an increase in fin nips


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Remember to keep salt in the tank to keep down the fungus in these warmer tanks.


 Salt ?? what kind, and how much ??


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Aquarium salt i just give a good dash after changing water, 1 teaspoon per 5 gals when sick. And i keep it at 79 unless sick or injured. I have never noticed a difference in them at higher temps, but that is just me.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

OOOps double post


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i hope to be able to keep them at 80 degrees.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Raptor is right, but I would put 1 tablespoon per 10g. Higher temps do work for aggression, well at leastfor me and my subjects.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ever since i read you post(smtt) did on aggression ..don't know what happened to that thread but anyways..i jacked my temp up to 84 from 78 and they became more spunky and aggrssive toward me and meals.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello,
I keep my tanks at as close to 80 as possible.
When adding salt, I pre-mix it with hot water in a small container and let it totally dissolve before adding it to the tank. I'm concerned with salt burns on my fish. 
I always keep my feeders tank at the 1/5 ratio, it seems to help them out .
I added 1/10 to my Rhoms tanks last water change and it seemed to throw there feeding off I'll omit the salt from now on unless I have an problems.
Pete


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Between 79-81 works for me!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I have been keeping my water temperature at about 80 and my RBs seem to be kool!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When babies, I set mines 80-82. Preteen to adulthhod, 78-80.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I would put 1 tablespoon per 10g.


 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of 1 teaspoon per 3 gallons - as far as I am aware, I have used both methods without any problems
as for temp - 78-82, but my piranhas are 79.


----------

